# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Spammer tricks

## Bikeracer2020

I monitor this forum several times a day usually and spammers are using new tricks to put and hide live web links in posts, presumably for Search Engine Optimisation purposes.
Latest two tricks discovered are a full stop which was actually a live web link and a smiley that was a hidden web link.

----------


## fred_dot_u

You are on top of things lately. I have an RSS feed for the entire forum here and frequently the feed will contain a possible spam, but when I click the link, you've already removed it. I have to get up pretty early in the morning to beat you to some of these spammers! I'm becoming amused at the "Thank you for this information. It is very useful to me" type of posts.

----------


## Bikeracer2020

Sometimes a new just joined member posts a first post and then finds that they are banned in less than 60 seconds from posting.

----------

